# wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno



## HeikoR. (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo und petri heil freunde der Rute!!!!!

Ich hab mal ne frage, wer war von euch schon mal am lipno stausee??
Ich fahre nächste woche mit 2 anderen zusammen dahin, wir sind da ganz am zipfel des Sees in  "kobylnice" heisst das glaub ich!!

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob es die angellizens und den staatlcihen fischereischein da irgendwo in der Nähe zu kaufen gibt oder ob man das nur in einem bestimmten ort holen kann/muss?? |kopfkrat

Wäre über tipps sehr dankbar!!!|wavey:#6

Mfg  Heiko!!!


----------



## Toni_Tornado (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno*

Servus Heiko,

die Lage scheint bzgl. der staatlichen Angellizenz nicht ganz klar. Teilweise heißt es, daß diese momentan nur noch in Krumolov auf dem Amt besorgt werden kann, andere sagen dagegen, daß man diese z.B. auch im Angelladen in Cerna v Posumavi oder im Reisebüro Otre www.*otre*.cz/index_de.php in Frymburk, was gleich bei Kobylnice ist, kaufen kann. Es kommt halt auch darauf an, wann ihr ankommt. Wenn ihr gleich am Wochenende fischen wollt, dann ist es ratsam sich die beiden Angelkarten von jemanden besorgen zu lassen. Die normalen Angelkarten für den Lipno bekommt man überall am See, oder an Tankstellen. (siehe auch http://www.crscb.cz/main.php?p=nnxx&pu=x&pm=povolenky&psm=povolenky_vydejci#0 )

Du solltest auch beachten, daß man mittlerweile dort auch einen heimischen Angelschein bzw. eine alte tschechische Lizenz braucht, um eine neue staatl. Lizenz zu bekommen. Ansonsten mußt du halt ein bißchen rumverhandeln.

Also speziell die Leute von dem oben genannten Reisebüro haben mir letzte Woche geschrieben, daß sie die beiden Karten besorgen können. Auch die Touristeninformation von Frymburk hat geschrieben, daß man auch die staatl. Lizenz jetzt wieder in den Angelläden und Reisebüros bekommt.

Gewähr kann ich dafür aber auch nicht geben. Ach ja Raubfische dürfen dort erst ab 15.6. gefangen werden.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Grüße

Toni_Tornado


----------



## HeikoR. (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno*

Hey!!!

danke für die antwort!!!1

Das die karten angeblich nur noch in krumlov geholt werden können hab ich auch schon gelesen, dann wieder rum steht woanders das es nicht so ist das man es überall bekommt! daher wollte ich hier nochmal fragen, hät ja sein können das vor kurzem wer dort in der nähe war und es genau sagen könnte!!!

Vielleicht meldt sich ja noch wer!!!


Trozdem vielen dank!!!


----------



## xaverl (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno*

Servus,

auf Anfrage beim Reisbüro Otre kam folgendes Mail:

Hallo, 

ja, Sie können bei uns die staatlichen Angellizenz kaufen. 
Wir bruachen Personalausweiss oder Reisepas und ist auch gut wenn haben Sie 
deutsche Angelschein. Wenn haben Sie keine Angelschein - kein Problem. 

MfG aus Frymburk 
Iveta Jandová 

Gruß
Xaverl


----------



## Winne (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno*



xaverl schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> auf Anfrage beim Reisbüro Otre kam folgendes Mail:
> 
> ...


...das ist auch so ;-) geht ohne Angelschein - mit ca. 60Euronen biste in Frymburk dabei. Sei aber nicht sauer wenn du als Schneider vom See gehst. Wir waren erst letzte Woche für 1W da. Außer ein paar Güster (auf Mais), Rotfedern und zwei untermaßigen Zandern ging nix (Karpfen = Totalausfall).
Gruß Winne


----------



## hgb (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno*

Hallo

Bezüglich des staatlichen Angelscheines in Tschechien ist
grundsätzlich das Stadtamt Krumau die zuständige Ausstellungs-Behörde für die Lipno Region.
Die gestzliche Grundlage für die Ausstellung ist ein gültiger Reisepass bzw. Personalausweis, sowie ein Nachweis der Fischereiberechtigung des Herkunftslandes.
Bis vor einem Jahr hat praktisch jede Ausgabestelle für Angelberechtigungen auch gleich die staaliche Lizenz im Namen des Stadtamtes Krumau ausgestellt.
Weil aber niemand kontrolliert hat ob die Erwerber auch die Bedingungen (Fischerberechtigung des Herkunftslandes) erfüllen und ein paar ganz Kluge die Lizenzen nur verrechnet aber gar nicht ausgestellt haben, gibt es jetzt nur mehr eine Ausgabestelle in jedem größeren Ort (die erwähnten Reisebüros e.t.c.).
Diese Ausgabestellen dürfen aber nur den 1 Jahresschein ausstellen und sollten natürlich auch kontrollieren ob die Bedingungen erfüllt sind. Wenn sie das nicht tun, machen sie es auf eigenes Risiko.
Die meisten Pensionen am See organisieren auch den 10 Jahres Fischereischein über das Stadtamt Krumau, kommt günstiger und man hat das ganze sicher schon vor dem Reiseantritt.

Siehe auch: http://www.apartman-vanessa.cz/de/angeln-fischen-lipno/index.php


lg

hgb


----------



## thymallusAUT (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: wo angelschein/Lizenz kaufen am Lipno*

Ich kann hgb nur zustimmen.

War selbst bereits bei Vanessa zu Gast und die liefern einen tollen Service. Bieten neben stabilen Alubooten (guter Sicherheitsaspekt auf dem Lipno) inkl. E-Motor und Echolot auch tolle Unterkünfte zu sehr fairen Preisen und geben gute Tipps zum Fischen. Die staatliche Lizenz für 10 Jahre kostet nicht viel mehr als die für 1 Jahr und man hat dann seine Ruhe.


----------

